# Is antivirus need in Virtual PC when host is already installed with antivirus



## tanwk

Hi,

Just wondering when my host (Windows XP have antivirus installed),

my other O/S inisde virtual PC does it requires anti-virus installations? The virtual PC is also accessing intenet. 

I couldn't find any topics about the antivirus installation requirement in the Microsoft Virtual PC hence decide to post it here.


Many thanks
Tan


----------



## whodat

yes :sayyes:


----------



## stanthecaddy22

whosdat is correct in saying yes, this is because the files located on the virtual hard drive are all included in a single file on your physical hard drive, most of the time that file cant be opened by antivirus scanning programs so none of the virtual computer's files are scanned or anything.


----------

